
Ask HN: Is there a payment provider for monthly changing subscription rates? - pixelfeeder
Im testing a new subscription service where customers pay for the amount of leads they get, every month. So this number fluctuates and I&#x27;m looking for a way to charge customers at the end of each month based on the number of generated leads. How could I make this work?
======
dtien
So the base subscription is free? And they're just paying when new leads are
generated?

From the payment provider's point of view, you essentially have a free
subscription with misc charges each month. So using Stripe, you would just
sign up a user to your subscription plan which would have a $0 cost.

Then at the end of the month when you're reconciling the billing, you create a
charge on each customer equal to NEW_LEAD_COST * COUNT

~~~
pixelfeeder
Ah perfect. Yes the base cost is free so that should work. Thanks!

------
wmf
AFAIK you can use a normal provider like Stripe to collect the card number
once and then make multiple charges.

